# Pre-war roadmaster bicycle - $300 (Toledo)



## Rollo (Dec 9, 2019)

Pre-war roadmaster bicycle
					

26 inch mens prewar 1930s mens 26 inch bicycle. Original paint with tank. All original just needs tubes and tires. Made by Roadmaster. Give it a oxalic acid bath and paint will look new. Cash...



					toledo.craigslist.org


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 9, 2019)

Postwar


----------



## Junkman Bob (Dec 10, 2019)

Like it !!

Junkman


----------



## 1motime (Dec 10, 2019)

Described as excellent.  He is aware of OA but doesn't want to invest any time.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 11, 2019)

1motime said:


> Described as excellent.  He is aware of OA but doesn't want to invest any time.




I wouldn't either. The time to totally strip, clean, and put it back together isn't worth it for a $300 sale in my opinion. That would be a loss of time--not an investment. Most people would rather get it as-is and go from there. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 11, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Postwar



Agreed, lower rear stays curved aprox 43 and affirmed 44-5 with drop-out variations into the 50's  verses, straight prewar


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 11, 2019)

Lower rear stays changed in 39.




But yes, the bike in question is postwar.


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 11, 2019)

saladshooter said:


> Lower rear stays changed in 39.
> View attachment 1108770
> 
> But yes, the bike in question is postwar.



Not to continue but, I have 41 and it's straight but accordingly curved stays  with drop stand ears considered late 41 or 42-3.  Maybe me wr, wro, wrong so, PM me if conclusive fact you have. tks


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 11, 2019)

Since the bike in question is a 3 gill, here is a thread showing @mrg 's 39 3 gill.









						CWC guard | Wanted: Bikes, Trikes, Parts, Accessories, Etc.
					

Looking for a 39-42 original paint black guard, different from the pre 39 and straight stay frames, taller rear brackets because of the kicked up stay's, need for my 39 Straw & black un-equipted Zep & 42 blk & wht 3 gill so og black but chrome would do. later version than the one saladshooter is...




					thecabe.com
				






Jeff54 said:


> Not to continue but, I have 41 and it's straight but accordingly curved stays  with drop stand ears considered late 41 or 42-3.  Maybe me wr, wro, wrong so, PM me if conclusive fact you have. tks


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 11, 2019)

...and the chain adjuster angle changes throughout the years, progressively more horizontal.


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 11, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> ...and the chain adjuster angle changes throughout the years, progressively more horizontal.



That's odd. It would mean that CWC changed from years of straight rear stays to curved and then, year or two later; 1940-41 back to straight. Technically, Backwards?


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 11, 2019)

saladshooter said:


> Lower rear stays changed in 39.
> View attachment 1108770
> 
> But yes, the bike in question is postwar.


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 11, 2019)

This thread is  defined by several including 'Phil' (RMS37) claims 40-41 CWC with straight lower stays: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/nice-find-pre-war-fleet-wing.40579/#post-226214

And this one too, with serial numbers: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/for-sale-1940s-all-american-wards-hawthorne.35580/#post-192697

So It would mean that in 1939 CWC stepped forward then in 40 went back?


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 11, 2019)

Honestly, I think the dropped chainstays started out as a Hawthorne thing, not necessarily a CWC only characteristic. I could very well be wrong.

Both CWC & Snyder with dropped chainstays








						1939 Hawthorne Zep Twin Bar CWC vs Snyder | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

I'm trying to gather as much information as I can specific to the 1939 Hawthorne Zep Twinbar. My theory is there are far more Snyders than CWC examples left. The first four photos after the 39 ad are my examples of CWC twinbars. The balance of the photos are Snyders. Please post your pics of...




					thecabe.com


----------

